# προαστικός - προαστιακός



## qnk

Είδα τις λέξεις _προαστικός_, _προαστιακός_, και ακόμα _προαστειακός_ (αυτή στο Wordreference). Μπορώ να χρησιμοποιήσω οποιεσδήποτε σε οποιαδήποτε περίσταση;


----------



## Perseas

Αναφέρεσαι στον προαστιακό σιδηρόδρομο;
Η καθιερωμένη γραφή είναι "προαστιακός". Υπάρχει και το "προαστειακός", αλλά σύμφωνα με τον Μπαμπινιώτη είναι εσφαλμένη.
Το "προαστικός" στα ευρήματα εδώ είναι ΛΑΘΟΣ (και όχι μόνο για τον Μπαμπινιώτη ).


----------



## qnk

Σ'ευχαριστώ πολύ Persea. Ναι, αναφέρομαι στον προαστιακό σιδηρόδρομο. Σημειώνο ότι συμφωνα με τον Μπαμπινιώτη είναι εσφαλμένη η γραφή αυτή. Αλλά όταν θα περπατάω στους δρόμους της Αθήνας θα ακούω συχνά το "προαστικός";


----------



## Perseas

qnk said:


> Σ'ευχαριστώ πολύ Persea.


Να είσαι καλά, qnk!


qnk said:


> Αλλά όταν θα περπατάω στους δρόμους της Αθήνας θα ακούω συχνά το "προαστικός";


Δε μου έχει τύχει ποτέ να το ακούσω έτσι.


----------



## qnk

Οραία. Ο προαστιακός είναι σίγουρος, ακίνδυνος.
Σε ευχαριστώ πολύ και πάλι.


----------



## Andrious

qnk said:


> ΟΩραία. Ο προαστιακός είναι σίγουρος, ακίνδυνος.
> Σε ευχαριστώ πολύ και πάλι.



 Beware that we do say "αστικός" for "rural", however (for example, "αστικός μύθος, αστική τάξη"). We also say "υπεραστικός" for "intercity" (for example, "υπεραστικά δρομολόγια"). These come from "άστυ" = "city". "Προαστιακός" comes from
"προάστ(ε)ιο" = "suburb".


----------



## ireney

Rural? You mean "urban"?


----------



## Andrious

Oops! You 're right, Ireney.


----------



## qnk

Thank you Andrious. Your explanation through etymology of υπεραστικός and προαστιακός helps a lot. Αστικός < αστός < άστυ and αστιακός < άστιος < άστυ.  
Someway there is a derivation with *–i- *and another with *–io- */ *-ia- *that explains such above words. The common original term άστυ in Μπαμπινιώτης does not explain in detail the question as I understood it. But it is like that. 
Thank you again Andrious


----------

